

Defcon-20 DVD mirror - evandrix
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o7qtlggld3402oa/defcon-20-dvd-original.iso

======
sp332
Why mirror it? The first-party link still works fine.
<https://media.defcon.org/dc-20/defcon-20-dvd-original.rar>

~~~
uncoder0
I'm getting capped at ~25mbits from defcon's site. I'll post a 1gbit mirror
once I finish downloading.

Edit: Defcon's download is down to 3mbit or so.

~~~
GBiT
Can you please make bitorrent mirror. It would benefit us all.

~~~
uncoder0
[http://img.uncod.in/img/04FE90016AE14424AA842974502E701E.tor...](http://img.uncod.in/img/04FE90016AE14424AA842974502E701E.torrent)

~~~
sp332
Upvote here for visibility <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4397245>

------
aaron42net
If you'd like to see what it contains without the 4GB download, I've mirrored
the contents: <http://mirror.die.net/misc/defcon-20/>

------
evandrix
I've made a dropbox account: defcontwenty@gmail.com / password, and shared a
folder containing the ISO from my Dropbox account.

Use a desktop Dropbox client to connect.

Let me know if this works?

~~~
evandrix
If not, try logging in via Dropbox's web interface and download from it.

------
sp332
uncoder0 made a torrent, upvote here for visibility
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4397245>

------
ctdonath
Overloaded and shut down. Description please?

~~~
degenerate
Looks like it might be a DVD of the Defcon 20 conference?

<https://media.defcon.org/>

